# DPD and alchohol?



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello guys,how do you feel after drinking alcohol or when drinking alcohol? Also do you drink often or occasionally and,much or alittle. I know for a fact that I drink alot,atleast once a week and alot,and I think if have been destroying myself making my dp/dr much worse in the long term. I have been suffering from dp/dr for a very long time over 15 years. And I am 23.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess alcohol can make you feel better when you're drinking, the trouble is you pay for it the next day, and I personally find hang-overs quite disturbing, so they are not good for me. I also think long term binge-drinking gradually affects your overall health which effects your mood and can lead to depression and other problems. I think that's reversible though, as long as you start looking after yourself.


----------



## PanicPanda93 (Aug 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, have you considered going sober for a bit and see how you'd feel? Like a trail run? No fun, I know! Lmao

I got DP from taking drugs, plus was drinking a lot at the same time as well. Iv stopped smoking weed and drinking now for 7 weeks, I feel a lot better than I did before a few months ago, but I still suffer from DP some days.

Tell you the truth, I'm so tempted to have a drink tonight. That's how I found your post.

Sorry I wasn't much help, I wish you all the luck in healing!


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

At the begining of my DR, I could drink alcohol, although after drinking one beer during a hot day in summer, I felt really anxious and since then I can't drink alcohol without feeling anxious, so I don't drink anymore. My anxiety is far better now so I can taste a bit of some alcohol beverages, but I would still feel nervous and unconfortable if I drank a full sip, it still makes me feel anxious, even very small amounts dissociate even more and I can't enjoy it's effects. So I don't "drink", I just taste some sometimes because I like beer and wanted to become a brewer myself, but in very small amounts and just for the taste. I guess I should work on that alcohol / drug related anxiety.


----------

